# Smokin' on the boat!



## Flugplatz (Nov 24, 2009)

Here's a pic of me and my best friend smoking on a fishing trip in the Gulf of Mexico.
http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff282/GoFaster_photo/IMG_0360.jpg


----------



## Flugplatz (Nov 24, 2009)

Or maybe this one. I'm still getting the hang of placing pics.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Marc

Use imageshack to upload the picture. (Choose Message Boards)... copy the Forum Code after it uploads and paste it into your reply/thread

Works like a charm


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## criollo (Dec 5, 2011)

As the weather gets colder and the skies get grayer here in Minnesota, that picture looks really, really nice!


----------

